# Overnighting this weekend



## tddlbz (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone planning on hitting the rigs overnight this coming weekend. We'll be leaving out of OBA around lunch Friday hopefully.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks to be a good weekend to go, have fun.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

With that big tournament out of Biloxi the rigs we can access will be covered with 60 ft Sportsfishers.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Probably gonna visit the edge tonight. Hopefully will have an amazing post tomorrow.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

floorman1 said:


> With that big tournament out of Biloxi the rigs we can access will be covered with 60 ft Sportsfishers.


Most of those boats did not even check up till at least 120 miles. There will be almost no tournament boats in the ghetto until the second day, and evem then just a few.


----------

